# Le forum des non râleurs : Moi aussi je t'aime !



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'il est bien ton nouvel avatar 'Tanplan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Franchement, garde le ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il est trop bien, comme toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'adore Arno moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Wahou !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Ah ! Quelle belle journée tout de même !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Ne me dites pas que je suis le seul à être de bonne humeur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Allez ! C'est le printemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















 Réjouissez vous un peu !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Wouais un super forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore une bonne idée Finn


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

et c'est bientot le week-end chouette


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2003)

Moi aussi je love you all !!


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Super Tanplan tu as remis ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est trés bien celui-ci


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2003)

Que du bohneur. Ca fait plaisir de rencontrer autant de gens si sympa sur ce thread


----------



## nato kino (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Super Tanplan tu as remis ton avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est trés bien celui-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Quelle histoire tout de même...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

et en plus le soleil qui revient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ressort les saucisses, mergues et andouillettes Finn


----------



## melaure (22 Mars 2003)

Le soleil peut-être pas, mais le week-end si !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Et une Barbecue Expo Sauvage ! Une !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2003)

Avec ce temps annoncé pour le week-end, on aurait preque envie de sortir la piscinbe gonflable


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2003)

C'est chouette la vie


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2003)

Pour un peu j'irai acheter des Chuppa Chupps


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Quand je pense que lundi il y a Burger quizz


----------



## barbarella (22 Mars 2003)

Sont sympa les ketchup, ils nous laissent tout le temps gagner je les adorent


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand je pense que lundi il y a Burger quizz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

Ketchup, mayo ou les deux sur ta saucisse?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Ketchup, mayo ou les deux sur ta saucisse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Quel poète


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Quel poète  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]






  le regelement MacG ne me permet pas de mettre une photo


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2003)

De toute façon on aurait pas vu grand chose


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Ca y est c'est le week-end


----------



## bonpat (22 Mars 2003)

On pourrait pas fermer ce thread !


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * On pourrait pas fermer ce thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
*NON*


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * On pourrait pas fermer ce thread !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]Tu pourrais pas fermer ta _ _ _ _ _  ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Allons allons : ici tout n'est que joie, bonheur et sympathie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Retour à la bonne humeur


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Je suis tout joyeux


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Je suis sympathique


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

Je suis heureux


----------



## aricosec (22 Mars 2003)

"je vais bien ,tout va bien" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_  LIN LIN ! _


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr /> * "je vais bien ,tout va bien" !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LIN LIN ! 













* 

[/QUOTE]

"je suis gai, tout me plait"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pourquoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




çà n'irait pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Mars 2003)

Vite une dose de bonne humeur et un post joyeux


----------



## krystof (22 Mars 2003)

Rions un peu, avec notre Maître à tous


----------



## kamkil (22 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Tu pourrais pas fermer ta _ _ _ _ _  ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
On joue au pendu maintenant?


----------



## kamkil (22 Mars 2003)

C'est bien paskeu c'est le printemps


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Mars 2003)

L'Irlande a gagné contre l'Ecosse, de justess soit, mais elle a gagné 































































En route pour le Grand chelem


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2003)

La Guinness plus forte que le whisky  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si tu le dis, je veux bien te croire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2003)




----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Moi je l'adore ce smiley  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

tiens Bonpat est d'accord avec moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Magnifique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Et puis sympa ta page perso


----------



## bonpat (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

tiens Bonpat est d'accord avec moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










* 

[/QUOTE]

_chut !!! : c'est Oupsy qui l'a proposé, alors moi... tu comprends... _


----------



## nato kino (25 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

chut !!! : c'est Oupsy qui l'a proposé, alors moi... tu comprends...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Vendu !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (26 Mars 2003)

y a d'la joie ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mars 2003)

bonjour bonjour les hirondelles......


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

chut !!! : c'est Oupsy qui l'a proposé, alors moi... tu comprends...  * 

[/QUOTE]


hé hé j'ai dû louper un épisode ? 

_alors moi..._  oui, de quoi s'agit-il ?

que faut-il comprendre mon cher bonpat ?


----------



## bonpat (30 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 


hé hé j'ai dû louper un épisode ? 

alors moi...  oui, de quoi s'agit-il ?

que faut-il comprendre mon cher bonpat ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

c'était  ici  et cela a changé ma vie


----------



## krystof (2 Avril 2003)

Chat alors


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Avril 2003)

Il est descendu bien loi ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et hop un ptit coup de pouce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ben oui quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y'en a marre


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

Ouaih, plus qu'une journée avant le week-end


----------



## krystof (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * Ouaih, plus qu'une journée avant le week-end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu fais bien de le dire.


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

youpi, il a neigé aujourd'hui ; j'adore la neige au printemps, c'est Noël et Pâques en même temps, c'est trop la fête. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vraiment, c'est le pied total.


----------



## Laurent T (11 Avril 2003)

Je suis heureux, je vais boire un verre avec des amis, je vous aime tous !!!


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Tu fais bien de le dire.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ce qui est dit est dit


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr /> * c'est Noël et Pâques en même temps, * 

[/QUOTE]

l'Alpha et l'Oméga réunis.


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

l'Alpha et l'Oméga réunis.   * 

[/QUOTE]

les chocolats et les chocolats engloutis


----------



## bonpat (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

les chocolats et les chocolats engloutis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ah oui ! les célèbres chocolats de Noël !


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Laurent T:</font><hr /> * Je suis heureux, je vais boire un verre avec des amis, je vous aime tous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






 Tiens c'est une bonne idée ca


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
ah oui ! les célèbres chocolats de Noël !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ben oui a Noel je fais mes reserves de chocolat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il m'en reste meme encore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci mémé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Avril 2003)

Quel temps splendide ce matin : ces teintes grisatres du ciel qui se confondent avec le gris de la pierre de volvic !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quelle merveille ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ce qui est bien c'est la pluie, pour le plus grand plaisir de nos amis agriculteurs ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ainsi que pour mes narines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De magnifiques effluves remontent le long des canalisations pour le plus grand plaisir de mes narines qui frétillent de bonheur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le pir*, euh pardon le meilleur : c'est çà qui m'a réveillé ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Quelle chance ! Quand je pense aux pauvres malheureux qui se font réveiller par le petit cuicui des oiseaux, je me dis : quel petit veinard tu es quand même Finn !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Ouais Finn ! D'accord avec toi.... on a quand même de la chance !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Regarde ! moi ce matin, en sortant de chez moi alors qu'il faisait encore obscur et bien sûr pluvieux, je marche dans un truc glissant et je manque de m'étaler sur le trottoir !!!
Mais, ô chance ! mon voisin avait oublié son gros paillasson sur son seuil de porte......
Alors, la vie n'est-elle pas belle !!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

la vie est vraiment belle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai gagné le concours "spécial police" du thread "et avec google ?"


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

...et moi, je vais être probablement nominé pour le plus ringard !!! Jamais je n'aurais osé imaginer une telle consécration !!!


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2003)

Je me permets donc de t'adouber d'avance et de te féliciter ; mon c?ur en fête déborde de bonheur.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

Tenons-nous pas la main, et dansons Nephou !!!!!


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

Que c'est beau l'amour


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Que c'est beau l'amour  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
...jalouse !!!!


----------



## barbarella (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...jalouse !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Jalouse non, envieuse peut-être, et encore c'est pas sûr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Jalouse non, envieuse peut-être, et encore c'est pas sûr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
On ne peut quand même pas te demander de venir danser au milieu des champs de fleurs avec nous - comme tu serais une fleur parmi les fleurs, on risquerait de te perdre.......


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

Il est vraiment sympa ce Thebig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Je l'aime de plus en plus


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *Je l'aime de plus en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
...s'il te plaît ! non !


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...s'il te plaît ! non !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Allez....juste un p'tit bisou.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Allez....juste un p'tit bisou.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

















PS : bonpat si tu cherche des chats, tape "pelle" dans google" !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 
Allez....juste un p'tit bisou.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]
Bon d'accord, mais en vitesse alors.....et sur mon front dégarni...!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Bon d'accord, mais en vitesse alors.....et sur mon front dégarni...!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Approche vite !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




huuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm smack !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2003)

Tidju Finn ! ne refais plus jamais ça !!! j'ai le coeur sensible......


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)

L'est un peu baveux, mais c'est pas grave. C'est l'intention qui compte.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Avril 2003)

Un peu baveux ! un peu baveux ....!!!
Faudrait peut-être songer à passer voir l'ophtalmo Krystof !!!


----------



## krystof (12 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * Un peu baveux ! un peu baveux ....!!!
Faudrait peut-être songer à passer voir l'ophtalmo Krystof !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est comme mon coiffeur. Ca fait une décennie qu'il est parti en vacances. J'attends impatiemment son retour, et promis, j'y fonce.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

C'est comme mon coiffeur. Ca fait une décennie qu'il est parti en vacances. J'attends impatiemment son retour, et promis, j'y fonce.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est presque pareil : sauf que le coiffeur est là, juste en bas de chez moi, mais j'aime pas y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P'être aujourd'hui ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

Quelle belle journée quand même aujourd'hui


----------



## Oizo (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Quelle belle journée quand même aujourd'hui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Avril 2003)

Mademoiselle smiley vous souhaite une bonne journée !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

Moi j'ai passé une bonne journée


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2003)

Ouais moi aussi! Super!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 



* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quoi ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

c'est quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Le soleil, ca se voit non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah! MDR, on est dans le forum des non râleurs


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Le soleil, ca se voit non? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ah! MDR, on est dans le forum des non râleurs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Tiens, je vais aller voir la lune


----------



## jpmiss (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, je vais aller voir la lune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Sur quelle chaine?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Sur quelle chaine?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

la vraie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tiens, je vais aller voir la lune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Laquelle ?


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Laquelle ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ben la vrai, celle qui est en chaire et en os, pas la toute poussiereuse


----------



## krystof (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

C'est presque pareil : sauf que le coiffeur est là, juste en bas de chez moi, mais j'aime pas y aller  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P'être aujourd'hui ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Finalement, non.


----------



## Nephou (27 Juin 2003)

je me sens mieux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on recommence à rer dans le forum des reurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cela me fait oublier le léger gris du ciel tellement cela met du soleil dans mon cur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 rhâaaaaa lovely


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Finalement, non.
> 
> ...



toujours pas !!!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Je reposte ici, je connaissais pas ce trhreraradth, ce szrède, là, ça a l'air d'êt' le bon par rapport à ce que je passe comme journée (et puis si PetIrix vient là ça va lui remonter le moral !) :
> 
> Moi je râle pas aujourd'hui.
> Chuis heureux.
> ...




J'arrive, j'arrive !

Pfff, pfff pfff !!!

Kess tu fous avec toutes ces gonzesses, Roberto?

Qu'apprends-je ?
Un heureux évènement ?
Toutes mes plus vives félicitations !!

Pour quand ?
Fille ?
Garçon ?
Quel poids ?
Quelle taille ?
En quelle classe maintenant ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Je reposte ici, je connaissais pas ce trhreraradth, ce szrède, là, ça a l'air d'êt' le bon par rapport à ce que je passe comme journée (et puis si PetIrix vient là ça va lui remonter le moral !) :
> 
> Moi je râle pas aujourd'hui.
> Chuis heureux.
> ...



euh Roberto le flood  c'est par là bas











*merci pour le guide ...*


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis sympathique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, je trouve aussi ...moi j'aime bien GlobalCut ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui, je trouve aussi ...moi j'aime bien GlobalCut ...
> 
> ...



Tous les goûts sont dans la nature


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'exemple de son père


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> L'exemple de son père
> 
> ...



Quoi ... ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il est très bien, Roberto, lui aussi je l'aime bien , et si son fils perpétue "les aventures de Roberto et Pepita" (junior) on aura encore plein de bons moments pour nos (très) vieux  jours de floodeur, Vieux Raleur !


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2003)

Ah, quel bonheur, quelle joie, quelle félicité, aujourd'hui c'est vendredi


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ah, quel bonheur, quelle joie, quelle félicité, aujourd'hui c'est vendredi
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Pourquoi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on doit manger du poisson


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

jour J-5 ... Yessssssssss !


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Ah, quel bonheur, quelle joie, quelle félicité, aujourd'hui c'est vendredi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vendredi journée de l'UltraFlood


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui, je trouve aussi ...moi j'aime bien GlobalCut ...
> 
> ...



je signe et je persiste ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et vous, ça roule ?
> 
> 
> ...



Oh oui çà roule !!!

Le stage avance à grands pas ! (pffffft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
Finalement mes notes ne sont pas si catastrophiques que çà et je vais peut-être tenter de chopper la mention.
Ma prerima est magnifique ce matin (les autres jours aussi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Il fait pas trop chaud ce qui est bien.
Les gens que j'ai vu ce matin sont tous de bonne humeur et rigolent bien !! 
Thebig, Bébert, jpmiss et Roberto sont dans le coin.
Je vais aller postuler pour du boulot.


Bref : c'est top ce matin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (et je suis même pas fatigué d'avoir dormi 3 heures)


----------



## jpmiss (30 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ma prerima est magnifique ce matin (les autres jours aussi
> 
> ...



Je confirme (pas pour ce matin mais en général)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je confirme (pas pour ce matin mais en général)
> 
> ...



Elle en a d'autant plus de mérite!


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et vous, ça roule ?
> 
> ...



... mmmhh ...

Euh .. oui.
On peut dire que ça va!
Enfin, tout est affaire de tempéramment.
Parce que ma bagnole m'a lâché, hier.
Donc pour le cas ça ne roule plus!

Je crois qu'en ce moment j'ai du mal avec tout ce qui est féminin!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... mmmhh ...
> 
> ...



Prends-toi  *un* camion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour commencer


----------



## PetIrix (30 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Prends-toi  un camion
> 
> ...



Une R25, c'est tout comme!
C'est un paquebot!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Une R25, c'est tout comme!
> C'est un paquebot!
> ...



Tu tiens le bon bout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 continues


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juillet 2003)

eh bien ... ! ce fut un excellent dimanche, j'ai recommencé à peindre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










depuis plus d'un an et demi, j'avais plus ( ou quasi .. ) touché mes pinceaux , toiles et couleurs, pour cause de boulot qui me pompait l'énergie à donf ( mais c'est du passé ) et là ... je m'y suis remise ! quel plaisir ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










j'avais juste envie de le dire ....

bonne soirée à tous


----------



## krystof (7 Juillet 2003)

A quand la prochaine expo ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * eh bien ... ! ce fut un excellent dimanche, j'ai recommencé à peindre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens ça me donne une super idée : repeindre la cuisine


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens ça me donne une super idée : repeindre la cuisine
> 
> ...



Ne te trompes pas: pas avec le fouet


----------



## anntraxh (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens ça me donne une super idée : repeindre la cuisine
> 
> ...



oui ... tu veux un coup de main? on pourrait faire une fresque ...


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> oui ... tu veux un coup de main? on pourrait faire une fresque ...
> 
> ...



Ouai, genre tags


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ne te trompes pas: pas avec le fouet
> 
> ...



Tu cherches à te brouiller


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu cherches à te brouiller
> 
> ...



vi, mais avec des truffes


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> vi, mais avec des truffes
> 
> ...



Elle est pas belle la vie ? Ca changera du caviar


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Elle est pas belle la vie ? Ca changera du caviar
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

J'aime pas râler


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * J'aime pas râler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne te retiens pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a des endroits pour ça


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ne te retiens pas
> 
> ...



oui comme ici


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

C'est lundi, il fait beau, et vous êtes tous formidables


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * C'est lundi, il fait beau, et vous êtes tous formidables
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















  'scuse moi, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  c'est nerveux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Enfin, y a quand-même un truc de vrai sur les trois


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, et c'est ça qui est merveilleux


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Oui, et c'est ça qui est merveilleux
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Euh, on est lundi, hein ?


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et dans cinq jours c'est le week-end


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Oui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super, et dans 12 jours, devinez quoi, c'est encore le week-end.

_Je crois que je suis pas assez mur pour ce thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Super, et dans 12 jours, devinez quoi, c'est encore le week-end.
> 
> Je crois que je suis pas assez mur pour ce thread
> ...



C'est pas donné à tout le monde, il faut positiver, la vie est si belle


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Juillet 2003)

Au moins l'avantage, c'est que chacun de vos posts me fais marrer


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au moins l'avantage, c'est que chacun de vos posts me fais marrer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi aussi
> 
> ...








 Elle est dans un état  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jamais vu ça!


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * Au moins l'avantage, c'est que chacun de vos posts me fais marrer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle bonne humeur ici


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Quelle bonne humeur ici
> 
> ...



Totalement incroyable, y aura bientot plus que des threads heureux.....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon, allez bon lundi à tous quand même


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> bon lundi à tous quand même
> 
> 
> ...



On s'y attelle


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On s'y attelle
> 
> ...



On s'y attelle ==&gt; plâtre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon je sors et je vais dans le bon thread.... d'accord


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Totalement incroyable, y aura bientot plus que des threads heureux.....
> 
> ...



Ben oui, nous sommes tous heureux de nous retrouver dans la joie et la bonne humeur, et partager ces instants d'intense bonheur qui nous inondent de béatitude.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ben oui, nous sommes tous heureux de nous retrouver dans la joie et la bonne humeur, et partager ces instants d'intense bonheur qui nous inondent de béatitude.
> 
> 
> ...



Et on pourrait rebaptiser: Le thread du Paradis


----------



## Philito (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et on pourrait rebaptiser: Le thread du Paradis
> 
> ...



AHHHH non   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas un lundi.... alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vous croyez que vous pouvez attendre demain ???


----------



## Kak (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et on pourrait rebaptiser: Le thread du Paradis
> 
> ...



Tiens moi aussi je suis heureuse,
je vous le dis (mon patron est en voyage!)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tiens moi aussi je suis heureuse,
> je vous le dis (mon patron est en voyage!)
> ...








 Ingrate: tu devrais être en larmes


----------



## Kak (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et puis quoi encore !!!?
Je persiste et signe: Youpi!
Bien qu'on soit lundi..


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et puis quoi encore !!!?
> Je persiste et signe: Youpi!
> Bien qu'on soit lundi..   *














 Je sens que très bientot,il va te manquer terriblement


----------



## Kak (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfffrrr...!


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et on pourrait rebaptiser: Le thread du Paradis
> 
> ...



Nous danserons tous en rond en respirant des encens, et en chantant mon paradis c'est vous.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Nous danserons tous en rond en respirant des encens, et en chantant mon paradis c'est vous.
> 
> ...














 C'est moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










C'est trop


----------



## barbarella (7 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne me permettrais pas de te vouvoyer


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je ne me permettrais pas de te vouvoyer
> 
> ...



Pfffffffffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quel choc sur le coup  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me voilà rasséréné


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi la première fois j'ai les oreilles qui ont grandi !
> Si.
> *








 Déçu, hein


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Waaarff !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 je m'attends au pire...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> * M'énerve cet abonnement qui se finit à 17 h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A quel plaisir il est plus de 17 heures !!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * Sauvé !
> 
> 
> 
> *



tape m'en 5 Roberto !!


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> * c'est normal que chois tout seul sur le trerhetd... la discussion "folklore gaulois" ??  *


Ben, lexplication serait plus facile à donner dans le forum des raleurs, alors pour le moment : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Si t'as pas compris, ben tant pis.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Mars 2004)

Ah qu'il est beau ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Et  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 à Grug


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ah qu'il est beau ce thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 tes le meilleur toi


----------



## LoveOnTheNet (10 Mars 2004)

Salut à tous.

Je vous le dit tout de suite, je suis inscrit ici sous un autre pseudo, mais comme je ne veux pas faire de tort à la personne dont je vais vous parler, je préfère utiliser un nom que personne ne connaît comme m'étant attitré sur les forums en tout genre que je consulte régulièrement.


Je viens vous raconter une histoire que j'ai vécue et que je vis encore en ce moment. J'ai souvent recherché un idéal féminin, asiatique dans mes préférences, sans me préoccuper du reste. Je l'ai cherché en vain, en m'accrochant à l'espoir de le trouver.
Je commençais à perdre espoir, puis j'ai contacté une personne qui ne me connaissait pas sur un forum que je suis régulièrement, juste pour la connaître un peu plus. Je suis alors petit à petit tombé sous le charme. Cette personne dont je n'avais aucune photo, qui discutais seulement avec moi par iChat, a des centaines de points communs avec moi. On a discuté, discuté, jusqu'à, en même pas un mois, devenir d'excellents amis. Du moins, elle me considère comme un excellent ami (je ne dirai pas le meilleur, je n'en sais rien après tout), mais je suis tombé follement amoureux d'elle.
Elle le sait, mais malheureusement, elle est déjà en couple. Mais bizarrement, ça ne me fait pas mal. Du moins, pas tant que je l'aurai crû au début. Car j'ai découvert que ce que je voulais pour elle, c'était surtout qu'elle soit heureuse. Avec ou sans moi, mais heureuse. Sans nuage au-dessus d'elle. Quand je la vois triste, j'ai envie de déplacer les montagnes pour elle, de pulvériser les personnes qui ont pu lui faire du mal. J'aime cette personne, plus que tout.
Elle est déjà prise, tant pis. J'attendrai, peut-être un jour son cur sera libre. Mais jamais je ne la brusquerai, jamais je ne voudrai qu'elle soit avec moi juste pour mon ego ou mon envie. Je crois que c'est ça le véritable amour. Vouloir qu'une personne soit heureuse, que ce soit avec ou sans soi.

Voilà mon histoire. Elle n'est pas finie, et j'espère que personne n'aura découvert ma véritable identité, car ça pourrait compromettre son bonheur. Mais je voulais vous faire part de mon bonheur de la voir, de la lire sur iChat, de sentir qu'elle est heureuse. Les merveilles de l'informatiques sont parfois insoupçonnables, car sans mon Mac et le réseau, je n'aurais jamais découvert ce bonheur qui a changé ma vie.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (10 Mars 2004)

C'est superbe ce qui t'arrive LoveOnTheNet san. J'aimerais que tout le monde pense comme cela plus souvent, on verrait moins de problèmes.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2004)

As tu pensé au sexe ?


----------



## Fulvio (10 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> As tu pensé au sexe ?



Sobre, doucement abrasif, même pas méchant...

Tu me surprends, faux-frère


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2004)

Aurais je bon fond ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Aurais je bon fond ?



De fait, ça fait deux posts d'affilée où tu poses des questions.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Mars 2004)

tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> tu aimes les chiens ?



Pas spécialement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Tu vas quand même pas te mettre à ne poster que des questions ?


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Non, pourquoi ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, pourquoi ?



C'était une question en l'air mais il faut bien se poser des questions existentielles parfois


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

Certes...

Faut s'en poser trop sinon, on devient comme le pauvre doc.


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Certes...
> 
> Faut s'en poser trop sinon, on devient comme le pauvre doc.



S'en poser, on peut toujours. Il faut juste éviter de trop se prendre la tête si on ne trouve pas les réponses. Dans ce genre de questions, l'intérêt est plus dans la question que dans la réponse.


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

LoveOnTheNet a dit:
			
		

> Je commençais à perdre espoir, puis j'ai contacté une personne qui ne me connaissait pas sur un forum que je suis régulièrement, juste pour la connaître un peu plus. Je suis alors petit à petit tombé sous le charme. Cette personne dont je n'avais aucune photo, qui discutais seulement avec moi par iChat, a des centaines de points communs avec moi. On a discuté, discuté, jusqu'à, en même pas un mois, devenir d'excellents amis. Du moins, elle me considère comme un excellent ami (je ne dirai pas le meilleur, je n'en sais rien après tout), mais je suis tombé follement amoureux d'elle.
> Elle le sait, mais malheureusement, elle est déjà en couple. Mais bizarrement, ça ne me fait pas mal. Du moins, pas tant que je l'aurai crû au début. Car j'ai découvert que ce que je voulais pour elle, c'était surtout qu'elle soit heureuse. Avec ou sans moi, mais heureuse. Sans nuage au-dessus d'elle. Quand je la vois triste, j'ai envie de déplacer les montagnes pour elle, de pulvériser les personnes qui ont pu lui faire du mal. J'aime cette personne, plus que tout.
> Elle est déjà prise, tant pis. J'attendrai, peut-être un jour son cur sera libre. Mais jamais je ne la brusquerai, jamais je ne voudrai qu'elle soit avec moi juste pour mon ego ou mon envie. Je crois que c'est ça le véritable amour. Vouloir qu'une personne soit heureuse, que ce soit avec ou sans soi.



Interressant, mais dangereux.



			
				LoveOnTheNet a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon histoire. Elle n'est pas finie, et j'espère que personne n'aura découvert ma véritable identité



En tout cas, une chose est sure: ce n'est pas mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (désolé, pas pu m'en empecher)



			
				LoveOnTheNet a dit:
			
		

> ce bonheur qui a changé ma vie.



Tu ne crois pas qu'il serait temps de confirmer ou d'infirmer par une rencontre "réelle" ce qui se passe? J'ai l'impression que tu t'emballes un peu là, non?


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Tiens, en rapport avec ce sujet:

Il vaut mieux aimer que d'être aimé, c'est plus sûr.

(S. Guitry)


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2004)

tralala... sortez de chez vous. Allez vous prendre des rateaux, vestes et autres lapins. c'est toujours ce qu'il y a de mieux quand même. Et surtout soyez prudents, on rencontre souvent des gens par hasard, par relation, par le travail. Jetez-vous !


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Oh, les gars, vous avez tous 10 jours d'avance sur le printemps, là ! Tsss, aucune patience, c'est terrible...


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Oh, les gars, vous avez tous 10 jours d'avance sur le printemps, là ! Tsss, aucune patience, c'est terrible...



" Vise toujours la lune, même si tu rates, tu atterriras parmi les étoiles"
proverbe arabe


_je vais aller me relire les Rubayat pour la peine..._


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] tralala... sortez de chez vous. Allez vous prendre des rateaux, vestes et autres lapins. c'est toujours ce qu'il y a de mieux quand même. Et surtout soyez prudents, on rencontre souvent des gens par hasard, par relation, par le travail. Jetez-vous !



Le monsieur à raison, si on passe l'étape de l'angoisse du rateau, on arrête plus de baiser...

D'un point de vue statistique, pas plus d'un refus sur deux je pense...au pire on prend une gifle, ou la honte, dans un cas comme dans l'autre on en guérit.


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Thomas Edward Lawrence a dit:
			
		

> " Vise toujours la lune, même si tu rates, tu atterriras parmi les étoiles"
> proverbe arabe



En terme de pratiques horizontales, ca se discute!


----------



## alèm (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En terme de pratiques horizontales, ca se discute!



ah joli !


----------



## gribouille (11 Mars 2004)

debout dans une cage d'escalier ça peut être sympa aussi... tant pis si la bourge du deuxième ça lui plait pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tout de façon c'est une vieille conne aigrie.... elle n'as qu'à crever !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> debout dans une cage d'escalier ça peut être sympa aussi... tant pis si la bourge du deuxième ça lui plait pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle n'a qu'à crever, elle n'a qu'a crever...

Tu crois que ça vient comme ça toi ?!


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

on l'y aide....on l'y aide....

 [COLOR=666666] _surtout la femme de ménage d'ailleurs, qui à lavé les escaliers de pierre avec trop d'huile de lin dans la dilution du détergent pour bien l'entretenir... mémé est depuis abonnée aux ambulances et civières pour faire sa promenande hebdomadaire... mauvaise chute y parait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/COLOR]_


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Gribouille, canicule, même combat !


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, en rapport avec ce sujet:
> 
> Il vaut mieux aimer que d'être aimé, c'est plus sûr.
> 
> (S. Guitry)



Complètement pas  Amok.

Elisa pad'ac


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Gribouille, canicule, même combat !



ah non ! le gribouille est qqun de pro... ça aurais été lui il en aurait laissé aucuns sur le carreau.... de la vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lui !


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

LoveOnTheNet a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous.
> Voilà mon histoire. Elle n'est pas finie, et j'espère que personne n'aura découvert ma véritable identité, car ça pourrait compromettre son bonheur.



Kikoo Love.

Je ne sais pas si on se connait déjà ?
Ton récit est assez joli, mais ce que je vois c'est un amour virtuel.
C'est une phase importante, mais qui ne te fera que soufrir si tu ne passe pas la barrière protectrice de l'écran.
Aujourd'hui tu l'aime sans mal, mais tot ou tard, aimer à sens unique ou tout du moins sans véritable retour, même s'il y a de l'affectif entre vous, te sera très dur.

Même si tu es désireux de t'impliquer dans cette relation, sache te préserver de tes propres sentiments.

Je te souhaite vraiment que cette histoire s'accomplisse.
;-)












 WAOW   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









C'est la première fois que je lis un texte sincère et enflamé ici.

Elisa heureuse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Kess z'en penssez les coupines ?


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> C'est la première fois que je lis un texte sincère et enflamé ici.



ça prouve que soit tu ne sait pas lire ou que tu n'as rien lus des posts des Forums passés !



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Kess z'en penssez les coupines ?



les copines n'on pas à être portée en caution pour l'entitée biologique que tu es... proche de l'intélligence d'un protozoaire !



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> WAOW



Une contraction vaginale ?


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Complètement pas  Amok.
> 
> Elisa pad'ac



Elisa pad'ac, elisa pad'ac... Mais il ne me semble pas avoir guetté votre avis, astre de ma voute celeste?!


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elisa pad'ac, elisa pad'ac... Mais il ne me semble pas avoir guetté votre avis, astre de ma voute celeste?!



comme toute les blondes.... faut qu'elle ventile !


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elisa pad'ac, elisa pad'ac... Mais il ne me semble pas avoir guetté votre avis, astre de ma voute celeste?!



Ben je te le donne quand même.

_L'astre, le même que LucG ?_


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Ben je te le donne quand même.
> 
> _L'astre, le même que LucG ?_



c'est déjà pas une lumière.....


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Pôv' Fille


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Kikoo Love.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si on se connait déjà ?
> Ton récit est assez joli, mais ce que je vois c'est un amour virtuel.
> ...



Voilà un sage conseil, Elisa. LoveOn... Oublie, oblitère, passe à autre chose, ne t'attarde pas ! Tu n'y trouveras que frustrations, désespoirs et regrets. Mais puisqu'il est peu probable que tu te résignes (c'est vrai que c'est dur), alors bonne chance quand-même...



			
				Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je te souhaite vraiment que cette histoire s'accomplisse.
> ;-)
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai vu d'autres, pour ma part. Regarde ailleurs que dans les threads que tu as provoqués, chère Elisa


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai vu d'autres, pour ma part. Regarde ailleurs que dans les threads que tu as provoqués, chère Elisa



psycho de comptoir... enfin, on est au bar !


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> ça prouve que soit tu ne sait pas lire ou que tu n'as rien lus des posts des Forums passés !



Je ne suis pas là depuis assez longtemps, et ne viens pas assez souvent.

Par contre rien ne t'empêche de m'expliquer plutot que de me rentrer dedans.

Elisa brune


----------



## Fulvio (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> psycho de comptoir... enfin, on est au bar !



Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle dit, la vieille peau ?


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas là depuis assez longtemps, et ne viens pas assez souvent.
> 
> Par contre rien ne t'empêche de m'expliquer plutot que de me rentrer dedans.
> 
> Elisa brune



t'as qu'a lire et chercher... qaund on rentre qqu part on s'interesse.... on apprends à connaitre...

Tu crois qu'on vas pas quand même machouiller le boulot pour la dernière Starpouffe débarquée parcequ'elle à la bouche en cur et le cul en bonde ?


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai vu d'autres, pour ma part. Regarde ailleurs que dans les threads que tu as provoqués, chère Elisa



Vivi.
Mais suis pas ici toute la journée.
Pô trop le temps non plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elisa kissikolle


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Elisa brune



non... du cerveau je te parle ! 

Michael Jackson est bien devenu blanc ! Gourde vas!


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle dit, la vieille peau ?



'Doit se faire chier en vacances...


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Mais suis pas ici toute la journée.



heureusement.... on est pas assuré pour les incendies de tampons surchauffés !


----------



## Elisa (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> non... du cerveau je te parle !



Euh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 du quoi ??? pardon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'vois pô

Elisa blond inside


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'Doit se faire chier en vacances...



non on les a terminées !


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Elisa kissikolle



ahaaaa ben oui là, on a avec toi la partie du gratin qui à attachée au fond du plat !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> non on les a terminées !



ah c'est pour ca...


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, une chose est sure: ce n'est pas mackie  (désolé, pas pu m'en empecher)



Pourtant, moi j'y étais arrivé, à m'en empêcher, mais faut reconnaître que c'était dur


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> J'vois pô



normal un protozoaire n'as pas d'yeux !


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> c'est déjà pas une lumière.....



Même si c'est vrai pour les 2, tu devrais quand même préciser de qui ou de quoi tu parles : de l'astre ou de moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ou des deux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Luc G : supernova de BD  a dit:
			
		

> Même si c'est vrai pour les 2, tu devrais quand même préciser de qui ou de quoi tu parles : de l'astre ou de moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'astre ici c'est Amok le seul et l'unique.... ça ne viendrais pas à parler de lui ainsi quand on à une série d'ampoules de guirlandes de noel comme vous toutes grillées à côté !


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Par contre rien ne t'empêche de m'expliquer plutot que de me rentrer dedans.



il y en a qui cherchent vraiment!


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2004)

Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> L'astre ici c'est Amok le seul et l'unique.... ça ne viendrais pas à parler de lui ainsi quand on à une série d'ampoules de guirlandes de noel comme vous toutes grillées à côté !



je confirme!


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> il y en a qui cherchent vraiment!



oui comme si j'allais lui rentrer dedans... faut pas rêver non plus.... si ça se dégonfle ça vas faire un appel d'air avec la "Fonctionnaire dépressive" du 4è sous sol, on vas plus retrouver personne !


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je confirme!



Tu veux lui mettre une gifle ?


----------



## Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls (11 Mars 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux lui mettre une gifle ?




a qui ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Mai 2004)

j'aime les doublons


----------



## nato kino (16 Mai 2004)

Alors tu dois être comblé, c'est plus des doublons en ce moment, c'est des triplés, carrément !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mai 2004)

Ça multiplie les chances de sonder


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

Un forum des non râleurs... quelle bonne idée ! J'ai passé une très bonne journée. Vous aussi j'espère  
En plus j'ai téléphoné à ma cousine qui vit en Australie*, je vais passer 5 semaines là-bas. Ça me met en joie tout ça  

* J'vous raconte pas la facture de téléphone


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> * J'vous raconte pas la facture de téléphone


www.telerabais.com
www.bodeideicamp.com
http://www.ile-des-pins.com/accueil.html
des fois il y en a je vous jure


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> www.telerabais.com
> www.bodeideicamp.com
> des fois il y en a je vous jure


Merci pour les liens 
Je vais essayer de téléphoner en passant par telerabais.com. Seul hic, je ne sais pas si le numéro qu'elle m'a donné est un poste fixe ou un portable...


----------



## CheepnisAroma (11 Avril 2005)

Tiens, tu as ajouté un lien sur l'île des Pins. J'en ai entendu parler quand j'étais étudiant, mon voisin à la cité universitaire était un Caldoche et m'avait vanté la beauté de cette île. Petite digression en passant, en hiver nous devisions de choses et d'autres quand il a commencé à neiger. Il s'est exclamé en voyant les flocons. Moi qui suis originaire du Haut-Doubs, la région la plus froide de France, ce spectacle était d'une banalité confondante, sur le coup j'ai pas pigé. Quand il m'a dit qu'il venait de Nouvelle-Calédonie et qu'il voyait ça pour la première fois, j'ai compris. C'est là que nous avons sympathisé. Des chouettes souvenirs tout ça  
Ça remonte à... p'tain... 21 ans :rose:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Fini de râler (jusqu'à la prochaine fois ) : j'ai mon billet d'avion, je vais passer 5 semaines en Australie en mai-juin  
Vous dites ? Vous vous en fichez ? Ah bon


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Non on te dit amuse toi bien


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Non on te dit amuse toi bien


Ça c'est sympa merci 
Seul hic : Paris > Dubaï > Brisbane = dans les 24 heures d'avion... argh !
Ah j'vais être frais en arrivant à Brisbane :rateau:


----------



## naas (12 Avril 2005)

il te faudra entre 3 à 4 jours pour t'en remettre :bebe:
et toute une vie pour t'en remettre apres le retour :mouais:


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

Yo, je vais réussir à avoir mon visa avant de partir, et ça, c'est vraiment le bonheur


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> il te faudra entre 3 à 4 jours pour t'en remettre :bebe:
> et toute une vie pour t'en remettre apres le retour :mouais:


Ah ben toi tu sais trouver les mots qui réconfortent


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Yo, je vais réussir à avoir mon visa avant de partir, et ça, c'est vraiment le bonheur


Avant de partir... où ?


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

en iran


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en iran


Purée, quel veinard  
J'ai toujours voulu y aller. Mais certaines ambassades deviennent nerveuses quand elles voient un visa iranien sur un passeport. Le fils de ma collègue a voulu aller en Chine populaire après être allé en Iran. Quand ils ont vu son visa iranien, ç'a été un NON catégorique ! Pas de visa


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Purée, quel veinard
> J'ai toujours voulu y aller. Mais certaines ambassades deviennent nerveuses quand elles voient un visa iranien sur un passeport. Le fils de ma collègue a voulu aller en Chine populaire après être allé en Iran. Quand ils ont vu son visa iranien, ç'a été un NON catégorique ! Pas de visa


 
je doute que ce soit la raison principale.


enfin bon, je suis super content, parce que c'était pas gagné du tout


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je doute que ce soit la raison principale.
> 
> 
> enfin bon, je suis super content, parce que c'était pas gagné du tout


A l'ambassade, ils lui ont dit qu'ils ne donnaient pas de visa à quelqu'un qui avait un visa iranien. Bo, c'était moins d'un an après le 11 septembre, ils devaient être vraiment sur les dents. En plus, il avait spécifié qu'il voulait se rendre au Tibet, région sensible.

Au fait, bonnes vacances en Iran, je t'envie


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> A l'ambassade, ils lui ont dit qu'ils ne donnaient pas de visa à quelqu'un qui avait un visa iranien. Bo, c'était moins d'un an après le 11 septembre, ils devaient être vraiment sur les dents. En plus, il avait spécifié qu'il voulait se rendre au Tibet, région sensible.
> 
> Au fait, bonnes vacances en Iran, je t'envie


 
moi aussi je m'envie.

j'ai déjà du annuler l'année dernière, alors pas deux fois.

(enfin, le visa, je l'ai pas encore, juste une promesse de l'avoir l'avant-veille de mon départ)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Tiens Johnny Hallyday a perdu son procès contre sa maison de disques. Ça me fait bien marrer tiens   
Moqueur moi ? Allons donc :love:


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Johnny Hallyday a perdu son procès contre sa maison de disques. Ça me fait bien marrer tiens
> Moqueur moi ? Allons donc :love:


 
pas touche à Johnny    




...


...mouuuuuuuuuuuuuuah ah ah ah ah   

(cela dit, il s'est bien fait berner par ses agents)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

Vive le riz basmati !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Vive le riz basmati !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


T'es télépathe !? C'est ce que je vais manger


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2005)

C'est ce que je viens de manger  miam !!!! mégabon


----------



## CheepnisAroma (12 Avril 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que je viens de manger  miam !!!! mégabon


Excellent en effet, miam !


----------



## Nidhal (14 Avril 2005)

Quelle merveilleu forum:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Avril 2005)

mais c'est fou.....on est super zen en arrivant ici,.....j'aime ce forum....waow.....

 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

Ah c'qu'on est bien dans le forum des non râleurs  
Rien à faire, j'y arrive pas ! Hop, retour dans le forum des râleurs


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Avril 2005)

Vive la vie, vivent les bonnes choses, l'alcool, la clope et tout le reste :love:

Vivent les virées en pleine nuit :love: :love: :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (24 Avril 2005)

je non rale tu non rales nous non ralons  vous non ralez ils non ralent  mmmmm c'est bon


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Vive la vie, vivent les bonnes choses, l'alcool, la clope et tout le reste :love:
> 
> Vivent les virées en pleine nuit :love: :love: :love:


La clope, rheeeeeu, non merci  
L'alcool, ah là OUI  Un bon whisky, un vin, un armagnac  
Par contre, les virées nocturnes j'ai passé l'âge 

Edit: Et pis la nourriture aussi hein ! Un gueuleton, y a que ça de vrai !


----------



## CheepnisAroma (24 Avril 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> je non rale tu non rales nous non ralons  vous non ralez ils non ralent  mmmmm c'est bon


C'est beau. C'est grand :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (26 Octobre 2005)

Y'a des petites choses, des soirées  , des appels , des messages ,etc
qui mettent de super bonne humeur...et qui rendent la vie agréable...qui donnent envie de dire :

Je vous aime !!!​ 
et de passer son temps a sourire !...
j'ai rapidement lu ce thread...c'est super bon pour le stress...ça calme...   


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## La mouette (26 Octobre 2005)

Rien de mieux qu'un bon café, le chants des oiseaux, et un peu de lecture


----------

